

Viacom quits Time-Warner's iPad app - headShrinker
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-03-31/time-warner-cable-drops-networks-including-fox-from-ipad-app-amid-dispute.html

======
michaelpinto
By the way I've been using this app and it's amazing — although ironically the
channel that I wish it had is Bloomberg TV...

